# Dash swap: MK4 full dash+cluster into an MK3



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey all I was pondering this the other day. I have a pretty simple question:
Is it possible to swap an entire MK4 dash into an MK3 and still have everything fully operating and functional?
Hope this dosen't sound stupid or anything but I come from another brand of cars. I also wanted to know if its a super project or an easy thing to go about doing.
thanks in advance! 


_Modified by Si Trav at 11:57 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## vDUBnGTI (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Dash swap: MK4 full dash+cluster into an MK3 (Si Trav)*

Yes. This has been done countless times. Go search the mk3 forum and you will find some info


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Dash swap: MK4 full dash+cluster into an MK3 (vDUBnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vDUBnGTI* »_Yes. This has been done countless times. Go search the mk3 forum and you will find some info

will do. thanks for the reply!


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Dash swap: MK4 full dash+cluster into an MK3 (Si Trav)*

One word to search for:
punkassjim

/thread

Mike


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Dash swap: MK4 full dash+cluster into an MK3 (Blk95VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blk95VR6* »_One word to search for:
punkassjim

/thread

Mike

his car is absolutely stunning. im inspired. thanks for the reply dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

